# Make as much money possible while it last



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Uber, Lyft prices could fall by 80% thanks to self-driving cars: UBS
http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-lyft-fare-prices-could-fall-by-80-ubs-estimate-2019-5


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Ubermcbc said:


> Uber, Lyft prices could fall by 80% thanks to self-driving cars: UBS
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-lyft-fare-prices-could-fall-by-80-ubs-estimate-2019-5


Not likely anytime soon.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

80% of almost nothing? lol


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Make ? 

More like Loser as much as possible. 

Fake news. LMAO ....


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Hm... but doesn’t Uber cover up to 40% of every trip? 

So they’d only profit a little less than half of that 80% and then you consider the overhead of maintaining their own vehicles.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

UBS has a rose tinted crystal ball, that's cracked!


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Brooklyn said:


> Hm... but doesn't Uber cover up to 40% of every trip?
> 
> So they'd only profit a little less than half of that 80% and then you consider the overhead of maintaining their own vehicles.


You think guber can survive for another 10 years? Lol. The cat is out of the bag (ipo). Who would invest more to loose for the next 10 years. Guber needs atleast 50 billion $ to survive the next decade. They probably start paying the drivers a dime per mile to achieve their next goal. Even after that, if the rides cost that much as predicted, where is the quick big bucks? Investors need way more higher % of profit and quick.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

And yet recently I've decided I'll try my hand at investing. I don't have a lot to put in but if I put a little in every month on some high risk investments then I won't have lost much if it all goes to hell.

When I look at what the experts think of Uber and Lyft, it's quite different than the expectations from drivers.

https://www.tipranks.com/stocks/uber/price-target
https://www.tipranks.com/stocks/lyft/price-target


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

VanGuy said:


> And yet recently I've decided I'll try my hand at investing. I don't have a lot to put in but if I put a little in every month on some high risk investments then I won't have lost much if it all goes to hell.
> 
> When I look at what the experts think of Uber and Lyft, it's quite different than the expectations from drivers.
> 
> ...


Give it 6 months to one year. Let's all the original investors/management dump their stocks. Let the market see one whole year their financial reports.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Ubermcbc said:


> Uber, Lyft prices could fall by 80% thanks to self-driving cars: UBS
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-lyft-fare-prices-could-fall-by-80-ubs-estimate-2019-5


Not happening bubs.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Ubermcbc said:


> Uber, Lyft prices could fall by 80% thanks to self-driving cars: UBS
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-lyft-fare-prices-could-fall-by-80-ubs-estimate-2019-5


Lyft and Uber won't be around for that. It's a money grab. L/U have no future in autonomous driving.



Brooklyn said:


> Hm... but doesn't Uber cover up to 40% of every trip?
> 
> So they'd only profit a little less than half of that 80% and then you consider the overhead of maintaining their own vehicles.


Maintenance is not the issue. The drivers are. Drivers are the syrup in coke. Take that out and you can sell the water for the same price.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> Not likely anytime soon.


Not likely EVER!!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

U/L try to dump prices as Google takes over the Rideshare Market...... they end up going bankrupt because Google has more money than it knows what to do with and outlast Uber/Lyft.

On a side note, why would they drop prices 80%? The whole point to self driving cars is to finally be able to make a profit. Only reason to drop prices like that would be due to competitive factors. 

Self driving cars are coming. Just a matter of how long. Might take federal regulation to get tech in cars so they talk/see each other. (shrug). But it will happen at some point.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> U/L try to dump prices as Google takes over the Rideshare Market...... they end up going bankrupt because Google has more money than it knows what to do with and outlast Uber/Lyft.
> 
> On a side note, why would they drop prices 80%? The whole point to self driving cars is to finally be able to make a profit. Only reason to drop prices like that would be due to competitive factors.
> 
> Self driving cars are coming. Just a matter of how long. Might take federal regulation to get tech in cars so they talk/see each other. (shrug). But it will happen at some point.


SDC will happen and not denying it but it will take several years. I am sure by the time it happens, guber and gryft will be history. Some other giant corporations like Google, Toyota might end up with these 2 suckers. Still amazes me, we are complaining to make pennies in an average vehicle 10-15k worth, how the heck the rates go down with atleast 50k worth of vehicle with all the self driving technology equipment installed. I guess, they will also figure out how to grow them on a tree.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

20% of $3 is *$.60 per UE delivery*...


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Ubermcbc said:


> Give it 6 months to one year. Let's all the original investors/management dump their stocks. Let the market see one whole year their financial reports.


Logical statement, but Uber may not be around in a year.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

They can't make a profit without owning cars. Figure in cost of self driving cars and lower rates 80% GTFOH!


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Nope, they will probably charge more, more profit for them. They just need to undercut cabs.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> They can't make a profit without owning cars. Figure in cost of self driving cars and lower rates 80% GTFOH!


LOL can you imagine how Uber will maintain their cars, neither can I.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I don't see it as all that hard. Flat seats with an automated squeegee system. False floors to open and collect garbage between pax. Automated scent control like in the public bathrooms.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

NotanEmployee said:


> Nope, they will probably charge more, more profit for them. They just need to undercut cabs.


Pax are cheap. If the cost goes above to taxi rates, they will switch their loyalty in a heartbeat.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

It costs more than $.25/mile to operate a self driving car.


----------



## badratings (Dec 24, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> 20% of $3 is *$.60 per UE delivery*...


why would you dispatch a 3000lb car with crash protection to deliver food tho? If flying drones don't work out, they can send a drone on wheels that costs pennies to insure and operate.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

U/L guy said:


> LOL can you imagine how Uber will maintain their cars, neither can I.


By the time this happened, we all be on planet mars and this planet will be controlled by robots. If the corporate world has power and technology, they won't wait another sec.


----------



## badratings (Dec 24, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> It costs more than $.25/mile to operate a self driving car.


maybe. still cheaper than food, rent, healthcare... especially with laws to increase driver pay


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> I don't see it as all that hard. Flat seats with an automated squeegee system. False floors to open and collect garbage between pax. Automated scent control like in the public bathrooms.


Oh, like the new "Silent Mode" ..... maybe you can select the scent you want your robo Uber to have when it picks you up. Music you like. All that part of your profile. And you don't have some Uber Dick Driver being like: "My car my rules!!! No Aux for you! 3 Star for even asking for an Aux Cord! (ROAR). What! No cash tip! Another 1* docked from you."


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> Oh, like the new "Silent Mode" ..... maybe you can select the scent you want your robo Uber to have when it picks you up. Music you like. All that part of your profile. And you don't have some Uber Dick Driver being like: "My car my rules!!! No Aux for you! 3 Star for even asking for an Aux Cord! (ROAR). What! No cash tip! Another 1* docked from you."


I'd request Taylor Swift's hair as the scent.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> I'd request Taylor Swift's hair as the scent.


That was very pervy


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> That was very pervy
> 
> View attachment 324151


Mission accomplished!


----------



## WEP (Mar 13, 2019)

Can’t make any money on Uber, it is either dead or something is going on, no much rides and very slow. Lyft’s app sucks ass, between the app and all the shared request I have decided to stop doing this part time. I have been slowly moving away from driving but today I decided I can’t do this crap anymore, too many drivers on the road and not enough pax requesting trips. This stuff is not worth getting into an accident or messing up your car, it used to be ok before and some money could be made but now this has all changed.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Ubermcbc said:


> Uber, Lyft prices could fall by 80% thanks to self-driving cars: UBS
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-lyft-fare-prices-could-fall-by-80-ubs-estimate-2019-5


Self driving cars is the last thing Uber-lift are interested on it, they don't have to worry about gas, registration, insurance, repairs, maintenance, clean up, mileage, depreciation......
the main asset this fortuitous companies have is the bunch of stupid creepy desperate criminals brainwashed losers driving for charity and donations in their leased car
Uber-lift invented the self driving hoax to thread this people; you better keep driving for such ridiculous cheap fares because I'm about to replace you


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ubermcbc said:


> SDC will happen and not denying it but it will take several years. I am sure by the time it happens, guber and gryft will be history. Some other giant corporations like Google, Toyota might end up with these 2 suckers. Still amazes me, we are complaining to make pennies in an average vehicle 10-15k worth, how the heck the rates go down with atleast 50k worth of vehicle with all the self driving technology equipment installed. I guess, they will also figure out how to grow them on a tree.


i like how you rant and rave about how ridiculous sdc's are but still manage to say they will happen, even with no proof



Ubermcbc said:


> By the time this happened, we all be on planet mars and this planet will be controlled by robots. If the corporate world has power and technology, they won't wait another sec.


you been watchin way too much Total Recall


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ubermcbc said:


> Uber, Lyft prices could fall by 80% thanks to self-driving cars: UBS
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-lyft-fare-prices-could-fall-by-80-ubs-estimate-2019-5


Investigative reporting is dead. Who writes this BS?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Partners will own cars

Uber will own technology and network

Partners add car to network, deal with cleaning and maintenance 

Uber has learned why own the costs when your just a technology company


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Ubermcbc said:


> Uber, Lyft prices could fall by 80% thanks to self-driving cars: UBS
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-lyft-fare-prices-could-fall-by-80-ubs-estimate-2019-5


You got at least 10 years to make your money, don't worry and no one should be working for these crooks that long.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> Partners will own cars
> 
> Uber will own technology and network
> 
> ...


Well, crap, that actually makes a lot of sense long term. Eliminate the driver, but don't take ownership of the vehicle. Very Teslaesque.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Partners will own cars
> 
> Uber will own technology and network
> 
> ...


Actually companies like Toyota will own the cars - no retail markups.

Places already setup to clean and maintain a fleet of vehicles will take care of day to day stuff - Enterprise, Budget etc

Uber will be on the outside looking in hoping for scraps.

Let me guess, the UBS "analyst" thinks drivers are still getting 80% of the fare, and when the driver is removed thats the 80% savings? Ahahahahahah.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I've been saying it for a long time: these are the golden years of rideshare for these companies. The barrier to entry is the need for the human driver. Remove that barrier to entry and the market will be flooded.

Thankfully it will probably be a long time before these buffoons get a real SDV which is safe enough to use generally. As has happened for decades in AI, they gorssly overestimated their abilities to develop them. Indeed it is quite feasible that it is IMPOSSIBLE. Impossible with "weak AI" and some hold the belief that the development of "strong AI" (which is needed IMO to have a truly safe SDV) is also impossible.

There is currently almost ZERO research into general artificial intelligence. So that shows you where these buffoons are at should the weak AI approach to SDVs prove futile.

The thing is the AI researchers working for Uber/Google/Lyft, etc. are earning $500,000+ so of course they are going to keep stringing them along all they can! This has even been admitted to anonymously in credible interviews.


----------

